# Photo Shoot LOL!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

We went to visit an old friend yesterday, and she was amazed when I brought Aspen over!! She went crazy with her camera...Aspen LOOOOVES to have his picture taken LOL!!
































































:rockon:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

What an absolutely beautiful dog. Of course he likes to get his picture taken...he's gorgeous!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I like his big woolly paws.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeaaaa!! I've missed Aspen lately. He looks like he wants me to come over and snuggle with him. Just sayin'. :tongue:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Yeaaaa!! I've missed Aspen lately. He looks like he wants me to come over and snuggle with him. Just sayin'. :tongue:


haha! I'm not stopping you...I'm sure he would be more than happy to!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I just love his eyes! They are very striking. He is gorgeous.....IMO there weren't enough pictures of him taken!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

He is a nice looking boy! Love those pearly whites too!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aspen is very handsome!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

luvMyBRT said:


> IMO there weren't enough pictures of him taken!


Oh I've got A LOT more LOL!!


----------

